# 1971 MPC "Baja Burro" Harley Scrambler Bike



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Howdy all,,got this at a swap meet last year,,did a total rebuild on it,,tore it down,,stripped all the paint ,,glue blobs ect,,and rebuilt{w/no direction sheet},,its a rare kit,,Ive only seen a handfull out on the web, so Im glad to have it. Scratch built the swingarm,,it didnt have the original when I got it. Looks like a fun bike to race/ride. Happy summer+be safe out there!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

That looks awesome! The swing-arm looks like that was a fun scratchbuild.. Plastruct or Evergreen plastic tubing?

NICE restore!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks hemi,,,the swingarm is actually from a chopper kit{cant remember which one} and the shocks are from the leftover parts box collection. Thanks for viewing:wave:


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice Bike. The gold colored wheels are a compliment to the color on the bike. Kudos!!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Skymnky261 said:


> Thanks hemi,,,the swingarm is actually from a chopper kit{cant remember which one} and the shocks are from the leftover parts box collection. Thanks for viewing:wave:


So you kitbashed. Nice job either way! I agree with vypurr the gold wheels accent the bike tank colors, and goes well with the silver frame!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nice! I'm not much for bikes but this one stands out. Well done!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

whiskeyrat said:


> Very nice! I'm not much for bikes but this one stands out. Well done!


Thanks WR,,its an oddball kit for sure,,wish more of these large scale bikes were re-popped,,Id buy em all!


----------

